# Raspberry mit Codesys und DS18B20



## Z4rd3st (30 April 2015)

Moin

Ich möchte gerne die variablen des DS18B20 auslesen nun sagt codesys aber immer 

[FEHLER]        Unbenannt2: PLC_PRG [Device: SPS-Logik: Application](Element 3 (Impl)): C0032:  Typ 'DS18B20.OneWire_DS18B20(raspberry 1-wire ds18b20, 1.0.0.0 (3s - smart software solutions gmbh))' kann nicht in Typ 'REAL' konvertiert werden

wie kann ich diese nun in ein REAL um ändern oder wie bekomme ich die Temperatur ?


----------



## Knaller (30 April 2015)

Moin
Funktioniert das Beispiel von 3S ?    Wenn nein welches Image verwendest Du?   Mit den neusten Image wurde die Einbindung der Treiber über diese neue Struktur  gemacht. Das ging bei meinem PI  nicht.  Hab das nach dem alten Verfahren gemacht.  
Gruß Herbert


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## computershooter (30 April 2015)

das 18b20 typ enthalt verschiedene werte in einen typ auch die wert aber die hat eine name wie plc_prg.18b20.value .......


----------



## Z4rd3st (1 Mai 2015)

kannst du mir das etwas genauer erklären ?
ich nutze Codesys 3.5 SP-5 Patch-3


----------



## HausSPSler (1 Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich würde vorschlagen du schaust das Projekt an:
"c:\Users\<deinWindowsUsername>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\2.1.1.0\Onewire.project"

1. online gehen damit... 
2. in der Tabelle in der Visu listet dir dieses Applikation die angeschlossen onewie devices (deren Adresse)
3. du trägst deine gefunden Sensoren in deiner Konfiguration ein (Im Gerätebaum musst du die Sensoren unterhalb des Masters anhängen und dann diese Adresse als Parameter eingeben)

der Temperturwert des Sensors kannst du dann so abgreifen:

Beispiel:
DS18B20.rTemp

also SensorName im Gerätebaum Punkt rTemp

Grüße


----------

